# Check out the new Bow Sight from Summit!!



## Flintlock1776 (May 19, 2007)

*I did not ask, nor seek them out in any way, but I was approached by Summit Treestands and asked if I would try this out. I said YES!* 

In the mail today from *Summit Treestand *was the new to market *HOT DOT *sight and a Summit Hat in *Mossy Oak*!!!!

 

_This is a dual sight, fixed and pendulum ability all in one sight!!_ I like the fact that no pin arms will get in the way to block your view. I use the Bushnell Holo Sight on my Turkey Gun and I just love heads up display. 

With the Hot Dot you can have multiple dots for various ranges or bracket ranging if the deer is not prefectly at the yardage intervals.

I will post photos of the Hot Dot before it goes on the bow. I will also post photos of the sight on my Hoyt bow as well as pics of how it shoots for me.

Wow, this is awesome! This is a breakthough over the older mechanical pendulum sight I used. No pins slipping down on this baby! Silent operation!!!

So, I'll keep you all posted on how it works in the real world. I know the folks at Summit put a lot of research and effort into this sight. 

It is just hitting the stores now so you may want to check it out. For the more technical folks out there are more features Summit addresses on the sight that I will cover later.

www.summitstands.com


*Update*

Pins are very bright day or low light which is a benefit to this old geezer. I like it that I get to see the entire target picture with part of it being obscured by the pin arms.

Some folks focus on the 'risk' of the battery going dead.

There are Probabilities and Possibilities.

There is always, the the furthest decimal point out a Probability that something can happen.

Possibilities can be affected by prepartion so by keeping your gear in top notch shape, having spares or back up pln the issue of going huting when the battery goes dead can be significantly mitigated.

Having a pendilum and fixed sight in one is pretty awesome too!

Got the bow back today with the Hot Dot sight attached. Shot it in one pin fixed and then one pin pendulum. Only problem was I was so tight in the 10 ring I have to get some of my Carbon Express arrows refletched. I'll post photos later of the sight on the bow. Really nice how I can vary the intensity of the dot. Pendulum pin moves real smoothly as you aim a different distances. Pro Shop guy liked it once he got used to the concept and started shooting it in before it was ready for me. I am good to go! This is so much better than the mechanical pendulum I had on my old bow. I'll be practicing in the back yard and wil be ready for bow season that's for sure!


----------



## sweatequity (May 19, 2007)

*looks sweet*

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=95612&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Kinda pricey but may be worth it...


----------



## Flintlock1776 (May 19, 2007)

*New Bow Sight just hitting stores now*

no more pricey than others but this is likely the breakthrough like some of the current sights were back in their day.

This can be a fixed or pendulum sight but without moving parts! No noise!

No pin arms to get in the way of your filed of view.

Very much like HUD in army weps as well as some gun sights these days.

I have a Holo Sight and ever since I got that years back, I never even thought of going back to any other gun or scope on my shotgun.

Check it out next time you are at Bass Pro. 

I will get pics once it is on my bow and I'll do some shooting and report back on how it went.

I am confident this is an exciting deal and likely will see this sight showing up in hunting shows next season.

Cheers!


----------



## Just 1 More (May 20, 2007)

Due to the electronics in the sight, it will not be P&Y legal


----------



## bigun31768 (May 20, 2007)

also what about viberation and the electronics ???


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 20, 2007)

looks pretty cool, I may have to try it


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 20, 2007)

I need that.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 21, 2007)

There is another one just like this called a Maxx View.  Way better than the Summit one.  No electronics either.

Red


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Look Again*



Just 1 More said:


> Due to the electronics in the sight, it will not be P&Y legal



It does not project light on game it is a heads Up Display much what combat pilots use. Bushnell Holo Sigh for Tirkeys is on similar platform


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Google?*



Ol' Red said:


> There is another one just like this called a Maxx View.  Way better than the Summit one.  No electronics either.
> 
> Red



Can't fond it with google, got link?


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 3, 2007)

*No vibration*



bigun31768 said:


> also what about vibration and the electronics ???



No moving parts a lot better than my old Keller pendulum sight. You can have the pendulum sight or pick how may pins you want to light up in fixed pin mode. Electronics works off a flat 6v battery about $3 in Wally World, should last one year. Keep a back up if you wish at $3 won't break the bank to be belt & suspenders on having the sight powered. I also added some updates to the original post, head back and see the dea.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 4, 2007)

****Summit HOT DOT Bow Sight UPDATE****

Consolidating all my comments :

I did not ask, nor seek them out in any way, but I was approached by Summit Treestands and asked if I would try this out. I said YES!

In the mail today from Summit Treestand was the new to market HOT DOT sight and a Summit Hat in Mossy Oak!!!!


This is a dual sight, fixed and pendulum ability all in one sight!! I like the fact that no pin arms will get in the way to block your view. I use the Bushnell Holo Sight on my Turkey Gun and I just love heads up display.

With the Hot Dot you can have multiple dots for various ranges or bracket ranging if the deer is not prefectly at the yardage intervals.

I will post photos of the Hot Dot tomorrow before it goes on the bow. I will also post photos of the sight on my Hoyt bow as well as pics of how it shoots for me.

Wow, this is awesome! This is a breakthough over the older mechanical pendulum sight I used. No pins slipping down on this baby!

So, I'll keep you all posted on how it works in the real world. I know the folks at Summit put a lot of research and effort into this sight.

It is just hitting the stores now so you may want to check it out. For the more technical folks out there are more features Summit addresses on the sight that I will cover later.

OK, I got curious and opened the package. Here are some of the more detailed features:

* The Hot Dot sight has 3 bow speeds. Slow, medium, fast. These settings figure in arrow weight, bow strength, fletchings which is different for everyone. Thus just as well I wait to set this up with the guy at the Pro Shop. Default is set to Medium.

* In pendulum mode at an elevated height as you test it out: Take your shot; if the bow is shooting low put the sight into fast mode; high set it to slow. Once sighted in the sight will compensate for target closer than 30 yards! Just point and shoot!!

* In Pendulum mode the LED will move with the forward tilt of the bow.

* The LED will shut off after 5 minutes of inactivity

* Tilting the bow to either side over 6 degrees will turn it back on.

* Get this, the sight has a built in level. If you cant the bow 6 degrees or more will turn the LED off. That'll keep me from canting!!! It will reactivate once you get back from going over 6 degrees.

* It uses a CR2032- 3 volt battery. One of those flat round batteries you can get at Wally World. It is a Lithium Battery that should go for less then $3. I'll always have a spare. At the end of the season I get rid of the old one, stick the new one in and buy a back up onw. This is what I do with my Holo Sight so I can keep that discipline with the Hot Dot, no big deal to remember.

Once on the important part will be sighting in. That'll give me something to do on a slow summer afternoon!


Pins are very bright day or low light which is a benefit to this old geezer. I like it that I get to see the entire target picture with part of it being obscured by the pin arms.

Some folks focus on the 'risk' of the battery going dead.

There are Probabilities and Possibilities.

There is always, the the furthest decimal point out a Probability that something can happen.

Possibilities can be affected by prepartion so by keeping your gear in top notch shape, having spares or back up pln the issue of going huting when the battery goes dead can be significantly mitigated.

Having a pendulum and fixed sight in one is pretty awesome too!

Info from Summit:


Legality: Hunters will have to check in their particular state, but we just
found a few instances where it is definitely prohibited. Both cases say no
battery-powered devices attached to the bow. Some states have a "no
projected dot" law, but since we don't project it onto the target, we're
good.

Dot Color: In the future, we may try to do different colors, but for now,
they're all going to be red. As with anything new, it's going to take some
getting used to, but I think the results will be good.

Battery Life: I agree with your comments. (No big deal to keep a spare and original battery life will last the season)


Bow Speed: Basically, we set it up to Slow (40-50 lbs), Medium (50-60 lbs)
and Fast (60-70 lbs). We intentionally didn't go any further than that
because it's going to vary so much between hunters. One guy shoots a fast
bow but a heavy arrow, another a slow bow but a light arrow, etc. It's
actually kinda fun tinkering around with it and finding the optimum setting
for what you're shooting.

Again, I really appreciate your willingness to step up and try it out. I
think that once you draw on a deer with it, you're gonna love it.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 5, 2007)

*HOT DOT in Action*



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I need that.




Here it is on my bow as deer came into my yard yesterday (as they do all the time! Man, hunting season can't come soon enough!)

Pics are not perfect but I hope you get the idea.

In real life the pins are very sharp and you can adjust brightness to be like a .019 pin to .029


----------



## Dub (Jun 14, 2007)

Cool sight.

Much cooler backyard!!!!

You never have to get suited up to hunt!!!


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep, took me a long time to be able to afford such a place but I'm happy. Could not have imagined that years ago that's fer sure!


----------



## wingshot (Aug 21, 2007)

Purchased the Hot Dot sight for $125.00 (discount) at the Buck-A-Rama and shot the thing for a month.  Don't waste your money, its JUNK!  You can't see the dot in bright sun light.  Hopefully I can find someone who likes this thing so I can recoupe some of my money.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 21, 2007)

wingshot said:


> Purchased the Hot Dot sight for $125.00 (discount) at the Buck-A-Rama and shot the thing for a month.  Don't waste your money, its JUNK!  You can't see the dot in bright sun light.  Hopefully I can find someone who likes this thing so I can recoupe some of my money.



Can I look at it?
Maybe make a trade or something?


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 31, 2007)

*I saw it fine in broad summer daylight*

You just need to crank up the light by turning the brightness nob and it works fine at high noon in the summer as I practiced. 

Light will go off if you cant your bow more than 6 degrees. That is good as it makes sure you are using proper form. With other sights/pins how would you know in the heat of battle if you canted a bit? I have had those bubble levels but that is just one more thing to look at and coordinate during the shot & sighting. The Hot Dot ends that issue and will make you stop, regroup your thoughts and aiming to make the best shot possible when possible. No need to have the bubble deal.

I also found fine tuning the "pin" by just adjusting the easy to use knobs on the sight made my groups the tightest I ever had. Darn near ruining my fletchings in practice they are so tight. That's a heck of a complaint

With Practice  you will get the confidence with the Hot Dot sight!


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Summit Hot Dot*

TTT for those that were looking for this thread on other posts


----------

